
Travel Press Is Reporting a Drop in Tourism to the United States - hackuser
http://www.frommers.com/tips/miscellaneous/the-travel-press-is-reporting-the-trump-slump-a-devastating-drop-in-tourism-to-the-united-states
======
ars
6.8% is not "devastating". Especially when no figures showing variability over
the last decade are included to see if such a drop is just random.

This article then extrapolates an 80% drop in 7 banned countries into an 80%
drop on the entire sector to reach a conclusion of "billions of dollars" and
"hundreds of thousands of workers".

Or in other words this is one of those legendary "fake news" articles.

Sigh.

At least it included the agent of its own debunking within it.

~~~
liberte82
> 6.8% is not "devastating".

How can you possibly say that? A sudden 7% drop in any industry is indeed
devastating.

~~~
kordless
The same reason someone in finance reported Bitcoin "plunged" last week on a
<2% downward movement that corrected within 24 hours. It's opinion, and it's
biased.

------
kylehotchkiss
This hurts us when foreign carriers realize they can't fill planes and
affordable international routes start to disappear. Do we really think
American or united will step up to fill these routes?

~~~
reimertz
Exactly, the spiral affect of less tourism -> mass cancellations of
routes/price bumps -> less tourism -> ...

------
xbmcuser

      I think it is too soon to say if the tourism drops is permanent or just temporary.

